
The Un-celebrity President - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/national/wp/2018/08/17/feature/the-un-celebrity-president-jimmy-carter-shuns-riches-lives-modestly-in-his-georgia-hometown
======
gumby
Like Cincinnatus, returning home after the war and taking up his plow.

Two things have always struck me about Jimmy Carter.

1 - He was willing to nominate Volker to Fed chair even though he knew
Volker's plan of raising interest rates massively would cost him (Carter) re-
election. I believe he would have survived even the Iran crisis but for that,
but it was the right thing to do. Reagan got all the credit for it since it
started under Carter's watch and finished under Reagan's.

2 - he has such a reputation for Polite gentility and self sacrifice (see
above) yet his maneuvering through the primary season and at the democratic
convention was masterful -- he was dispassionate but brutal in putting the
(political) knife into rivals, and was happy to do so publicly. That
genteel/man of the people schtick extended to his use of the pronunciation
"nukular" even though he had worked for Rickover and attended to the navy's
nuclear school!

A complex guy whether you like him or not.

